# Happy Veteran's Day



## 1FastSUV (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy Veteran's Day to all the veterans out there, and thank you for your service!


----------



## Topkick (Nov 10, 2017)

It was a privilege to serve in the Greatest Army in the world. Thank you!


----------



## digrar (Nov 10, 2017)

Remembrance Day here, more of a solemn occasion than a happy day. 



They went with songs to the battle, they were young.
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow.
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,
They fell with their faces to the foe.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2017)

digrar said:


> Remembrance Day here, more of a solemn occasion than a happy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, tomorrow. 

We will remember them.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 10, 2017)

Huh.. Veterans Day is not to be confused with Memorial Day. Memorial Day is the day we remember our fallen, lay wreaths on headstones. If you want _it_ to be somber, well _it's_ your day, you do with_ it _what you want.

Thank a Veteran! Have an awesome day guys, We should be eating a free "something" tomorrow. 

And for today, Happy birthday Marines.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 10, 2017)

"Prost" to all my brothers and sisters!


----------



## digrar (Nov 10, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Huh.. Veterans Day is not to be confused with Memorial Day.



Your memorial day is our May 29, we have ANZAC day on the 25th of April and Remembrance day today.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Huh.. Veterans Day is not to be confused with Memorial Day. Memorial Day is the day we remember our fallen, lay wreaths on headstones. If you want _it_ to be somber, well _it's_ your day, you do with_ it _what you want.
> 
> Thank a Veteran! Have an awesome day guys, We should be eating a free "something" tomorrow.
> 
> And for today, Happy birthday Marines.



I'm Canadian and many nations have Remembrance Day or still observe Armistice Day on Nov 11.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 10, 2017)

The French word for Poppy is Coquelicot.


----------



## DC (Nov 10, 2017)

No happy Veterans or Memorial Day...


----------



## Muppet (Nov 11, 2017)

Cheers brothers and sisters. 

M.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2017)

My cousin invited me to see UCLA-ASU for Veterans Day.  Took him up and I drove back to Cali.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## CDG (Nov 11, 2017)

That's a real dick move when there's no hate button, @ShadowSpear.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 11, 2017)

Veterans Day to all!

Send in the Marines.!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2017)

In honor of my Vet friends from the Vietnam era who rarely received the nearly over-the-top love we all experience now.  You guys will always hold a very special place in my heart.

Semper Fi.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778205425708792


----------



## Dame (Nov 11, 2017)

I owe you all a debt I can never repay.
With great love on this Veterans'/Rememberance Day.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 11, 2017)

Cheers today to all who have worn the uniform!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for all yall have done and continue to do!!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> In honor of my Vet friends from the Vietnam era who rarely received the nearly over-the-top love we all experience now.  You guys will always hold a very special place in my heart.
> 
> Semper Fi.
> 
> ...




This^^^^^^is great!


----------

